# The 2011 Century A Month Register



## ASC1951 (9 Jan 2011)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one: 

http://www.cyclechat...read.php?t=7113

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible. 


Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief discription of the route ridden. 

Previous successful participants of the C+/Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge during its 7 years' existence are entitled to display a gold star for each year that they were successful 

Only log the first qualifying ride of each month 

*For each month simply edit your one original post in this thread*.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Jan 2011)

*2011
**2/1/11 (C73)* 100.08 miles 3893 feet height gain. Cloudy with very light winds, icy in places. Solo on 47 x 20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Copster Green, Ribchester, Longridge, Grimsargh, Preston, Lytham, Blackpool, Cleveleys, Skippool, Cockerham, Lancaster, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Salesbury, Whitebirk, Rishton, Great Harwood
*
1/2/11 (C74)* 104 miles, Height Gain 5064 feet, Dull and damp for 60 miles then hazy sun. South Westerly wind. Solo on 47 x 20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Garstang, Cockerham, Glasson Dock. Retrace to Whalley, Barrow, Sawley, Flass, Paythorne Crossroads, Cow Bridge , Sawley, Chatburn, Whalley, Great Harwood 

*1/3/11 (C75) *101 miles, Height gain 5340 feet, Sunny with light winds.. Solo on 47 x 20 Fixed
Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Garstang, Cockerham, Lancaster, minor roads to Bolton le Sands, Crag Bank, Warton, round the Yealands, Leighton Moss, Silverdale, Warton, retrace outward route to Great Harwood.

*6/4/11 (C76)* 101miles, Height gain 3922 feet, Cloudy to 50 miles then sunny with strong SW wind.Solo on 47x 20 fixed. Great Harwood, Whalley, Billington, Ribchester,Longridge, Broughton, Woodplumpton, Wharles, Elswick, Poulton le Fylde,Blackpool north, Little Bispham, Thornton, Hambleton, Pilling, Lancaster,Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood

*1/5/11 (C77) *107miles, height gain 8236 feet, Sunny with strong easterly wind. Solo on ChasRoberts touring bike. Great Harwood, Whalley, Sawley, Bolton by Bowland,Hellifield, Hetton, Grassington, Kettlewell, Buckden, Fleet Moss, Hawes,Garsdale to Shaking Moss/ Coal road. Cowgill, Dentdale, Newby Head, RibbleHead, Settle, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Clitheroe, Great Harwood.

*1/6/11 (C78) *101miles, height gain 6260 feet, Cloudy with strong westerly wind. Solo on 47x20fixed. Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Garstang, Trough ofBowland, Dunsop Bridge, Edisford, Sawley, Giggleswick, Lawkland, Feizor,Settle, Rathmell, Sawley, Clitheroe, Great Harwood.

 *3/7/11 (C79) *101miles, height gain 6747 feet, Sunny with light winds. Solo on 47 x 20 Fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Waddington, Grindleton, Chatburn,Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Keasden, Low Bentham, Burton in Lonsdale, A65then minor roads over Barbondale. Dent, Ribblehead, Settle, Sawley, Chatburn,Whalley, Great Harwood.

*9/8/11* *(C80) *101 miles, 6183 feet height gain,cloudy, with a few sunny spells. Solo on pompino fixed 47 x 20.Great Harwood, Whalley, Chatburn, Sawley, Wigglesworth,Giggleswick, Paley green, Clapham Station, A65 to Devils Bridge, Devils bridge,Sedbergh, Dent, Ribblehead, Settle, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barrow,Whalley, Great Harwood.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jan 2011)

*30/01/2011*. 103.10 miles 1836m climbing.rossendale-hebden bridge-burnley-padiham-waddington-padiham-burnley-hebden bridge-littleborough-rochdale-whitworth-stacksteads-rawtenstall-rossendale.

*27/02/2011.* 118 miles. 2286 meters ascent rossendale-todmorden-hebden bridge- todmorden-burnley-padiham-whalley-waddington-whalley-padiham-burnley-todmorden-hebden bridge-mytholmroyd-cragg vale-littleborough-rochdale-bury-edenfield-rawtenstall-rossendale.


----------



## redjedi (31 Jan 2011)

*30/01/2011*

116.73 miles

Cycle Chat Fish and Chips ride to Maldon, Essex

Rolling terrain with a bitterly cold headwind on the way out. Nice tailwind for the speedy return.

Garmin data




*06/02/2011*
*
*
111 miles exactly.

Cycle Chat Ride around Herts and Bucks + ride there and back

Very very windy and a few hills I'm not used to being from London, but still a decent average speed of just below 15mph.

Garmin data


----------



## HaloJ (31 Jan 2011)

*30/01/2011*
117.14 miles

_CycleChat ride for Fish n Chips : Maldon_
Cold with a bitter headwind on the outward journey. Cold and sunny on the return leg with an unfortunate dunking in a ford with 30 miles to go.
Out : http://connect.garmi...tivity/66020042
In : http://connect.garmi...tivity/66020037


*26/02/2011*
128.41 miles

_CycleChat ride for food : Cambridge_
Awful, awful weather, muddy roads and a plethora of punctures marred the outward journey. Return leg was under beautiful and clear skies.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...tivity/70241277


*29/03/2011*
109.40 miles

_Solo ride of the Olympic Road Race route_
Glorious solo ride with a good average speed of 16mph. Started wet but cleared into a warm and muggy day. Added laps of Hyde and Regents Park just in case. Garmin data badly corrupted showing over 600 miles covered, data mostly corrected.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...tivity/76004803


*16/04/2011*
101.53 miles

_CycleChat ride for food : Olympic Road Race route_
Good pace, good lunch, poor road surfaces. I'd be horrified if they make the Olympic riders ride on that. Felt it a bit today, lung capacity down due to allergies.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...tivity/79539649


*28/05/2011*
108 miles

_CycleChat ride to Dover_
Second attempt due to injury on the 7th during the Cambridge ride. Final third was completed with the other half after we dropped off the back of the pack.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...tivity/90254889


*04/06/2011*
102.68 miles

_CycleChat ride to Windsor_
Lovely weather except for the Easterly wind which was a killer on the return leg. Cramped again but this time only 1 mile from home.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...tivity/90328796


*30/07/2011*
115.61 miles

_CycleChat ride for food : Maldon_
Fabulous weather and fabulous company. Great road train on the return leg with all of the Central London folk taking a turn at the front into the mild headwind. Slight altercation as we approached the city with a pair of Eastern Europeans threatening violence with a handy club like plank of wood he kept in his boot. 
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...ivity/102833885


*28/08/2011*
106.32 miles

_Replacement ride to Maldon_
Maldon and back with Andy due to being ill the prior weekend when the CycleChat ride was on. Tail wind on the outbound and a head wind on the return with an added monsoon when half way back.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...ivity/112810721


*10/09/2011*
104.6 miles

_CycleChat ride for food : Olympic Road Race route_
A social ride with quite a few route changes due to closed roads. Mild headwind on the outbound.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...ivity/113434630


*02/10/2011*
101.95 miles

_Opportunistic ride of the Olympic Road Race route_
Unseasonably warm at 27 degrees! Myself and Andy needed no excuse and took the opportunity to ride the Olympic route once more finishing the 100 with 2 and half laps of Regents Park.
Garmin : http://connect.garmi...ivity/118831403


*26/11/2011*
122 miles

_Last minute ride to Cambridge with DavyWalnuts_
Late ride after missing the CC Chilterns ride due to moving. This turned out to be one of the most exhausting rides I've ever done. Horrendous headwinds on the return killed our speed, strength and spirits.
Garmin : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/131176551


*04/12/2011*
134.76 miles

_Cyclechat December 100 / ride for food_
A superb ride with great company to finish the year with. Somewhat cold and windy and my longest ride to date if I don't count the 140mile FNRttC and back last year. Squally wet weather for a segment of the return and an unfortunate broken spoke by one of the riders. A great final average of 15.4 after the first 67 miles were ridden at an average of 17!
Garmin : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/132703642


----------



## martint235 (31 Jan 2011)

*21st Jan 2011*

Not A Xmas Night Ride to Bognor

Hyde Park corner to Bognor Regis (well Felpham). Good night ride, bit chilly. This is the famous ride where Davy Walnuts did his impersonation of a Middle-Aged Mutant Ninja Turtle.

100.43 miles logged after the return cycle from London Victoria to home

Just read the instructions! D'oh. Only to log the first ride each month.

*6th Feb 2011*

111 miles. Ride from London to Harpenden and then LazyJ's first attempt at planning a ride which was a great day out around the country lanes of Hertfordshire. Quick blast back down the A5 into London and home.

*5th March 2011*

103.3 miles some of them very hilly!!!! Rode out to Richmond Park to meet Frank, Luke and Mistral then rode down to the C&M Hilly 50 start at Rykas Cafe. Completed a very fun but ridiculously tough ride then against my better judgment cycled home again.

*16th April*

Ab's ride for food. Quick run round the 2012 Olympic Road race route. 102.8 miles at a fair pace (15 + mph for the day). Good day out. Bit late in the month though. May's century will hopefully be 1st May

*7th May*

Cambridge and back for the May ride. A couple of punctures didn't help me much but other than that a very good ride. 130.5 miles in total at around a 16mph average

*21st June*

I almost forgot to fill this in. 20th/21st June was a 242 mile bimble from London to Stonehenge, on to Royal Wootton Bassett and then back to London at an average of 14.6mph. A fantastic ride in the company of Aperitif, Arallsop, Davywalnuts and Redjedi. A little rain at the beginning and 3 punctures for the group in total (not bad for a combined distance of over 1200 miles!) with a sunny return to London.

*22nd July*


FNRttC on a Thursday to Newhaven. Just scraped my 100 miles, 100.11 to be exact after HPC to Newhaven, on to Brighton and then the run in from East Croydon to home. A low average of 12.04 due to being the Tail End Charlie for the ride.


*12th/13th August*


Friday Night Ride to the Coast to Bognor Regis and then back again. 153 miles in total at around 15mph. Broke a spoke on the way back which didn't help.

Can't believe I'm still in this after 8 months!

*10th September*

101.23 miles on the Olympic Road Race route. This was the Sept Ride for Food with around 20 other people including some new to the rides for food.

*14th October*


Friday Night Ride to the Coast to Brighton. A very chilly affair but great fun. 131 miles in total at an average of around 13mph as I was TEC on the way out.

*11th November*


FNRttC to Whitstable. A great ride out, met some new people. Chatted to some people I knew but hadn't spoken to much. Rode back with Davywalnuts most of the way, had a couple of detours (including Canterbury!!). 139 miles in total at a low average of around 13.5mph.

*4th December*

December ride for food to Southend with Clive, Ian, Topcat1 and Abs. Great ride, bit wet on the way back but 106 miles at an average just over 15mph. That's my twelve done, where do I get me star?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2011)

2011

*30/01/11 (C25)*
Abs' CycleChat ride to Maldon in Essex for Fish & Chips and back.
Outbound: Cold with a headwind and managed find all the Essex hills it had to offer.
Inbound: Myself and Ross split with the London bound posse to head south and over the river via Dartford Crossing, non stop, quick journey back.
113.98 miles, Average speed of 14.94. 7hours37minutes cycling time. 7875ft of climbing. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009

*26/02/11 (C26)*
Abs' CycleChat ride to Cambridge for lunch*.*
Hard work at times due to the incessant rain and swirly winds. A lot of muddy roads didn't help
But a good ride with good company as usual.
104 miles. Average Speed of 14.4mph. 7hours9minutes cycling time. 7226ft of climbing. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009

*12/03/2011 (C27)*
Myself and Ross' ride through Kent and Kent Coast. Via Seal, Dunks Green, Marden, Staplehurst, Hawkingberry, Headcorn, Chart, Ashford, Down to the coast at Hythe, Dymchurch, Lydd, Rye, Seddlescombe, Robertsbridge, Tunbridge Wells, Tonbridge, Sevenoaks and Home.
143.61 miles. Average speed of 15.5mph. 9hours19minutes cycling time. 10233ft of climbing. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009

*02/04/2011 (C29)*
Just a solo pootle into Kent and London. Home to Halstead, Shoreham, Crockenhill, Farningham, Horton Kirby, West Kingsdown, Brands Hatch, Knatts Valley, Farningham, Crockenhill. The Crays, Chiselhurst, Bromley, Catford, Greenwich, Woolwich and the Ferry. Docklands to Hyde Park. Coffee and 4 laps of the park. Embankment to Putney, Wimbledon, Merton, Croydon and home. Very windy in parts. Nice and warm.
105.02 Miles. Average Speed of 15.6mph. 6hours41minutes cycling tome. Specialized Rubaix Elite 2009.

*07/05/2011 (C32)*
Abs' CycleChat ride to Cambridge for Lunch, and back.
A couple of torrential downpours in the morning. But soon cleared up and was helped to Cambridge with a side-wind. Way back was a bit harder with a bit of a headwind and a few rolling hills.
142.89 Miles. Average Speed of 16.1mph. 8hours50minutes cycling time. 11533ft of climbing. Specialized Roubaix Elite.

*04/06/2011 (C33)*
June's Cyclechat ride for food to Windsor and Dorney. Via Hyde Park Corner, following the Olympic Road race route through Fulham, Putney, Richmond Park, Hampton Court and Staines. Then through Thorpe and up to Runnymead for a visit to the War Memorial. Then on to Windsor and Dorney... and back home into a viscous headwind which made the return journey very hard work.
106.03 Miles. Average Speed of 14.2mph. 7hours24minutes cycling time. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*02/07/2011 (C35)*
Tim's Winchester to home ride.
Winchester, Ovington, Bighton, Selbourn, 11ses at Bordon. Churt, Elstead, Eashing, Wonersh, Lunch at the Compasses in Gomshall, Ranmore Common, Box Hill, Tadworth, Chipstead, Coulsdon, Croydon, Beckenham, Bromley, a little Orpington Loop and home.
101.21 Miles. Average Speed of 14.2mph. 7Hours08Minutes cycling time. 5883ft of climbing Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*06/08/2011 (C37)*
Kent Ride.
To Ashford via Seal, Dunks Green, Marden, Staplehurst, Hawkingberry, Headcorn & Chart, the on to Brabourne to meet the Bromley Cyclists. Lunch at Sole Street then on to Rainham via Mystole, Old WIves Lees, Throwley, Eastling, Frinstead, Bicknor & Hartlip. Good bye to the Bromley Cyclists, then on to home via Rochester, Sole Street, Meopham, Longfield, Horton Kirby, Crockenhill, Chelsfield & Home.
130.10 Miles. Average Speed of 13.5mph. 9Hours36Minutes cycling time. 7392ft of climbing Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*10/09/2011 (C41)*
Olympic Road Race route.
Hyde Park Corner, Fulham, Putney, Richmond Park, Hampton Court, Walton, Weybridge, Byfleet, Sheer, lunch at Gomshall, Box Hill, Leatherhead, Oxshott, Esher, Hampton Court, Richmond Park back to Hyde Park and Home.
113.32 Miles. Average Speed 14.46mph. 7Hours50Minutes cycling Time. 4078ft of climbing. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*22/10/2011 (C43)*
To Rye and back with the CycleChatters. Biggin Hill, Westerham, Hever,Frant, Ticehurst, Four Oaks & Rye. A Fish and chip dinner with a nice pint of beer. The back home with a nie tail wind via Leigh Green, Tenterden, Hawkenbury, Boughton Monchelsea, Dunks Green, Seal and Pollhill.
119.6 Miles. Average Speed 14.7mph, 8Hours4Minutes cycling time. 7546ft of climbing. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*06/11/2011 (C44)*
To Brighton following the Annual Veteran Car Rally. And back with Andy and Ross.
Cold day, no rain, side and head winds. Andy had a bad mechanical on the VM so had to bodge it to a single speed. Tough work for Andy but made it a little easier for me and Ross.
112.68 Miles. Average Speed 14.37mph. 7Hours50Minutes cycling time. 5022ft of climbing. Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

*04/12/2011 (C45)*
To Southend with Mista Preston, Topcat1, HaloJ & MartinT235. Cold day, no rain until I was near back home and then it was only a little drizzle. Mista P had to bail at 80 miles as he bust a spoke which couldn't be fixed so he had to train home. From home to Bromley to meet Mr P then on the HPC to meet the others. The eastwards through London and into Essex. A nice full English at The Rose, then back home via Dartford Bridge.
104.50 Miles. Average Speed 15.8mph. 6Hours38Minutes cycling time. 3409ft of climbing, Specialized Roubaix Elite 2009.

And that successfully concludes my maiden 2011 Century a Month Challenge.


----------



## ASC1951 (1 Feb 2011)

*31 January 2011 C#73*
102 miles and 3865'

Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Wighill, Wetherby, Leeds.

A grimly cold ride. Dry, but hovering around freezing all the way.


----------



## rb58 (12 Feb 2011)

*2011*

_*20 January.*_
Home to Enigma factory and back. 104.2 miles. 1,815m elevation gain. Cold and lonely through the rolling Sussex countryside.
_Bexley – Sevenoaks – Tonbridge – Tunbridge Wells – Marks Cross – Heathfield – Hailsham – Westham. Return via same route._

_*12 February.*_
_Kent Castles Sportive route from summer 2010. Rode with Deckertim. 102 miles, 2,291m elevation gain. Wet start, then dull, then sunny. Started and finished in the dark._
Rochester - Detling - Hollingbourne - Grafty Green - Headcorn - Frittenden - Benenden - Northiam - Bodiam - Goudhurst - Brenchley - Tonbridge - Hildenborough - Ightham - Exedown Hill - Hodsoll Street - Vigo - Cuxton - Rochester

_*12 March (C18)*_
North West Kent to South East Kent with ianrauk. 114 miles. Bright day, blustery winds and a strong headwind as we travelled along the coast.
Home - Polhill - Riverhead - Seal and cross country to Headcorn. Headcorn to Ashford and onto A20 to Hythe. Then followed the coast via Dymchurch, Lydd, and Camber to Rye. Rye - Udimore - Sedlescombe - Robertsbridge. 
We separated at Robertsbridge - me to catch the train back, whereas Ian continued northwards. 
Best cycling day of the year so far! 

*16 April. (C21)*
Cycle Chat monthly ride for food organised by Abs (HaloJ). 109 miles for me, including to and from the start. Eight riders following the London 2012 Olympic Road Race route. Warm, largely overcast day, except for lunchtime when the sun shone beautifully.Well organised and trouble free ride - big thanks to Abs!
_Started and ended on The Mall, taking in Fulham, Putney, Richmond Park, Bushy park, Hampton Court, Walton on Thames, Byfleet, Abinger Hammer, Dorking, Box Hill, Leatherhead, Oxshott, Kingston from there returning by much the same route via Richmond Park. _

_*7 May (C22)*_
Abs' CycleChat ride to Cambridge for Lunch, and back. 100.8 miles total. A good few Cycle Chatters, although we managed to lose a couple along the way. Torrential rain at the start, but warm all day. My first p*ncture on an organised ride. Very sore right foot.
_London, Tottenham, Edmonton, Waltham Cross, Hoddesdon, Ware, Puckeridge, Barley, Great Shelford, Cambridge. Return as far as Royston, then train to Kings Cross and ride home. _

_*12 June (C25)*_
Bike Events Great Kent Ride. Rode with Tony Holloway, Joe Izod and Paul Creed - all from David Lloyd gym. Slightly sore left knoee, and right foot still playing up, but not as bad as on previous long rides.
_Started and finished in Ashford and took in Ivy Church New Romney, Lydd, Appledore, Tenderden, Woodchurch, Shadoxhurst. A shade over 60 miles for the ride, then rode home from Ashford. Breezy, especially along the seafront (as usual) and go t soaked on the journey home. 107.5 miles for the day. _

_*2 July (C27)*_
Tim's Winchester to home ride.
Rode with Al, Will, Alberto, User10571, Tim, Stuart and Ian. Right ankle and foot playing up again, but not as bad os on previous hilly rides.
Winchester, Ovington, Bighton, Selbourn, 11ses at Bordon. Churt, Elstead, Eashing, Wonersh, Lunch at the Compasses in Gomshall, Ranmore Common, Box Hill, Tadworth, Chipstead, Coulsdon, Croydon, Beckenham, Bromley, Chislehurst and home.
107 miles for the day.

_*12/13 August (C31)*_
Friday Night Ride to the Coast - Bognor Regis.
Ankle definitely getting better, but not right yet. A smaller than usual turn out - maybe 70 riders in total - and a good few bailed out due to the heavy rain that accompanied the second half of the ride.
HPC, Clapham Common, Tooting Common, Mitcham, Cheam, Betchworth, Newdigate. Half way stop at The Cabin in Faygate for speedily prepared sandwiches and teas. The onwards via West Chilltington, Amberley, over Fairmile Bottom and on to Yapton and the Boat House cafe in Feltham for a 'Full English'.
After breakfast rode to Littlehampton and got the train to East Croydon With Ian and on to home.
105.4 miles for the day.

_*4 September (C33)*_
Solo ride to Wilkins Jam Factory in Tiptree for tea and toast and back
Nice flat route (compared to the Devon Hills I was on a couple of weeks ago), but wrestled with a strong headwind on the return and heavy rain from Thurrock to home.

Dartford, Ockenden, Bulphan, Billericay, Downham, The Hanningfields, Maldon, Little Totham, Tiptree. Then back via Woodham Ferrers and Wickford then picking up the same route.

100.2 miles for the day. Average speed, 16mph.

*2 October (C34)*

*2nd Oct*

Ride with Deckertim to Wilkins Jam Factory in Tiptree for breakfast.

Home to Dartford, Ockenden, Bulphan, Billericay, Downham, The Hanningfields, Maldon, Little Totham, Tiptree. Then back with a few small diversions north of the Hanningfield reservoir. Beautiful route, gloriously hot day. Very little climbing.

100.2 miles. 15.5 avg speed.

*6 November (C37)*

To Brighton following the Annual Veteran Car Rally. And back with Andy and Ian.

Cold day, no rain, side and head winds. Andy had a bad mechanical on the VM so had to bodge it to a single speed. Tough work for Andy but made it a little easier for me and Ian.

115.0 miles for the day.

*17 December (C39)*

Solo ride to Tiptree to get some Wilkins Whisky marmalade. Same route as September century (above) although with a slight variation to avoid the Maldon by-pass. This involved comng up Market Hill (15%).

Dartford, Ockenden, Bulphan, Billericay, Downham, The Hanningfields, Maldon, Little Totham, Tiptree. Then back via Woodham Ferrers and Wickford then picking up the same route.
101.0 miles for the day


----------



## deckertim (13 Feb 2011)

*2011*

_*2nd Jan *_
103.8 miles. Rochester, Cobham, Sole Street, Kemsing, Otford, Godstone, Turners Hill, Forest Row, Pembury, Hildenborough, Platt, Ryarsh, Birling, Snodland, Halling, Cuxton and Home.

_*12th February*_
Kent Castles Sportive route from summer 2010. Rode with RB 58. 102 miles, 2,291m elevation gain. Wet start, then dull, then sunny. Started and finished in the dark.
Rochester - Detling - Hollingbourne - Grafty Green - Headcorn - Frittenden - Benenden - Northiam - Bodiam - Goudhurst - Brenchley - Tonbridge - Hildenborough - Ightham - Exedown Hill - Hodsoll Street - Vigo - Cuxton - Rochester


*19th March*
Friday Night Ride to the Coast (London to Southend via Stock). Then return Pitsea, Belphan, South Ockendon, Dartford Crossing, then old A2 cycle path back to Strood. 101 miles.

*9th April*
Kent Invicta 300km Audax. Harvel, Margate, Sandwich, Hythe, Rye, Punnets Town, Lewis, Edinbridge, Harvel. Then back home to Strood. 200 miles


*22nd May*
Evans Ride it, King of the Downs. Start at Gatwick, then a figure of eight course taking in the following hills. 115 miles, over 10,000 feet of climb.

Leith Hill (451ft climbing in 2.1 miles)
Pitch Hill (559ft climbing in 2.1 miles)
Combe Bottom (422ft climbing in 2 miles)
Ranmore Common West (271ft climbing in 1.5 miles)
Box Hill (567ft climbing 2.6 miles)
Tulleys Farm (252ft climbing in 1.8 miles)
Weir Wood Reservoir (342ft climbing in 1.3 miles)
The Wall (406ft climbing in 0.9 miles)
Yorks Hill (394ft climbing in 1.1 miles)
Titsey - Bec CC Hill Climb (386ft climbing in 0.8 miles)
_*18th June*_
Friday Night Ride to the Coast. London, Greenwich, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable, then home to Rochester. 103 miles. This ride marked a whole year of Century rides for me.

_*2 July *_
Cycle Chat Winchester to London ride.
Winchester, Ovington, Bighton, Selbourn, 11ses at Bordon. Churt, Elstead, Eashing, Wonersh, Lunch at the Compasses in Gomshall, Ranmore Common, Box Hill, Betchworth, Reigate, Oxted, Westerham, Borough Green. 100.5 miles on the clock


_*12/13 August *_
Friday Night Ride to the Coast - Bognor Regis.

Strood Dartford Welling Deptford HPC, Clapham Common, Tooting Common, Mitcham, Cheam, Betchworth, Newdigate, West Chilltington, Amberley, over Fairmile Bottom and on to Yapton and the Lobster Pot Cafe in Feltham for a 'Full English'.
100.5 miles on the clock


*2/3 September *
Friday Night Ride to the coast - Brighton
Strood to London as above. Then Brighton via Tooting, Sutton, Reigate, Horley and Ditchling Beacon. Then along to Hove and back to Madeira Drive for breakfast.
101.5 miles

*2nd Oct*

Ride with RB58 to Wilkins Jam Factory in Tiptree for breakfast.

Strood, Dartford, Ockenden, Bulphan, Billericay, Downham, The Hanningfields, Maldon, Little Totham, Tiptree. Then back with a few small diversions. Caught the train home from Greenhithe.

102 miles.


*12th Nov*

FNRTTC from London to Whitstable, via Gravesend, Rochester, Faversham. The return home via the A2 to Rochester
100 miles exactly.

*10th Dec*

Canary Wharf to London HPC. Then FNRTTC to Southend, via Ilford, Brentwood, Stock. Then return home via Dartford Crossing.

100.1 miles.


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 Oct 2011)

28 September

First Audax. 

230 km (143 miles) from Manchester via Frodsham, Chester Zoo, Wirrall, Birkenhead, (train under Mersey) Liverpool, Formby, St Helens back to Manchester.

1030 m of ascent. Nice warm, sunny day with headwind on return. Extra 12 miles to and from start made 250 km (155 miles) all told.

Garmin Data for the Audax.


----------

